# [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets at Portland Trail Blazers



## Cornholio

*@*

*(3-1)/(1-3)*


When/Where:
*Thursday, November 6, 10:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / McGrady / Artest / Scola / Yao*














































*Blake / Roy / Batum / Aldridge / Przybilla*


_*Preview*_



> Playing once again without the franchise's top prospect hasn't made things easy for the Portland Trail Blazers so far this season.
> 
> Consistently facing the Western Conference's best hasn't exactly helped, either.
> 
> Set to meet a 2007-08 playoff team for the fifth straight game, Portland will try to avoid its fourth loss in five games on Thursday night when it hosts the Houston Rockets, who open a five-game road trip looking to rebound from their first loss of the season.
> 
> The Blazers (1-3) were bubbling with optimism entering this season, with 2007 top overall draft pick Greg Oden finally set to take the court after missing all of last season following microfracture knee surgery.
> 
> But Oden went down with a foot injury during the Blazers' 96-76 season-opening loss to the Los Angeles Lakers, and with their 7-footer out, Portland's early path hasn't gotten any easier. The Blazers' lone victory was a 100-99 win in their home opener against San Antonio on Friday, and they've dropped their last two on the road at Phoenix and Utah.
> 
> They led the Jazz entering the fourth quarter on Wednesday, but were outscored 29-18 en route to a 103-96 defeat. Brandon Roy and LaMarcus Aldridge each had 18 points and Portland shot 10-of-19 from 3-point range, but offense hasn't been the Blazers' problem during their tough start.
> 
> They were hoping Oden would help bolster their defense. Instead, the Blazers have allowed an average of 101.3 points through their first four games, with opponents shooting better than 52.6 percent in each of the last three.
> 
> "It was a winnable game and we let it slip," Roy said on Wednesday. "Tonight was another case where we panicked and they made a run."
> 
> The Blazers are used to strong performances by opponents. Thursday's game will be their fifth straight against a team that finished among the West's top six last season, with those teams jumping out to a combined 16-5 record to start 2008-09.
> 
> After going 55-27 last season before losing in the first round of the playoffs to the Jazz, the Rockets (3-1) won their first three games with the newly united trio of Tracy McGrady, Yao Ming and Ron Artest.
> 
> But they couldn't get past the defending NBA champions on Tuesday, losing 103-99 at home to Boston. Artest was just 3-of-16 from the floor while Yao went 4-of-14 in what he called one of his "worst games of all time" as Houston shot 39.1 percent from the field.
> 
> "We did not play well at all," Artest said. "Usually you can say you've got to give them credit. But there were things that we could've done better to pull out the victory."
> 
> After playing three of its first four at home, Houston embarks on a difficult trip that also includes games against the Los Angeles Lakers, Phoenix and San Antonio.
> 
> The Rockets won their first road game 112-102 at Dallas last Thursday, as Yao had 30 points and Artest added 29. Their 24-17 road record last season included a pair of wins at the Rose Garden, as the Blazers averaged 82.5 points in those games.
> 
> That was impressive considering Portland went 28-13 at home last season. Houston was the only team to beat the Blazers four times last season, and Portland has lost five straight and 15 of 18 overall against the Rockets.



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

They're coming off from a tough loss on the road while we had a day of rest. We should put the pressure on early and close this game out.


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

seriously.... what moron monitor made the number 2 (***) a cuss word. Someone needs to fix that crap now.

I really wish that Oden could play. I wanted to see Yao against him. Would have been fun.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Board problems. Use 2.


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*



Cornholio said:


> Board problems. Use 2.


I know I figured that out, but how does someone add that on accident. There's not even a cuss word close to t - w - o.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

As KAS said:



Krstic All Star said:


> We're really trying to push the odd numbers agenda. "If you ain't first, you're last" and all that.


----------



## Basel

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Always tough to play at the Rose Garden, so the Rockets can't take the Blazers lightly. With that said, I would expect a Rockets victory tonight.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*



> *Practice nears for Battier*
> 
> Shane Battier is still on the mend with his sore left ankle. He is doing shooting drills and strengthening exercises, but he has still not taken part in a practice.
> 
> Battier’s first opportunity to practice will be Monday or Tuesday during the trip, and he’s champing at the bit. But he has not yet been cleared by Dr. Tom Clanton and the rest of the medical staff.


PS: HayesFan, two.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

:basketballplaya:

Start already


----------



## hroz

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Anyone know how I could watch it online.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

http://www.justin.tv/lev_20

I'm seeing if that works.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Phew, I thought I wouldn't be able to watch this game.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Alston making a 3...wow!


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Where's our defense?


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

We should be trying to use Artest in the post, instead of T-Mac


----------



## Basel

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Scola/Alston are playing well for Houston so far.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Yao out already, Landry in...with a foul.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Scola is the only one playing well, everyone else is....meh.


----------



## Basel

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

What's been going on with Yao? Seems like he's struggling as of late.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*



Basel57 said:


> What's been going on with Yao? Seems like he's struggling as of late.


Apparently, he hasn't recovered completely from his injuries. He played way too many minutes the first three games.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

We really need Shane for our defense to work.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Jumpshot after jumpshot after jumpshot after jumpshot......


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

If attacking the basket has worked for you twice in a row, then why on the third time you rise for a mid-range shot. I don't get it.

****ing T-Mac...


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

WTF was Rafer trying to do?


----------



## hroz

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

A point down. Yao definately played too many mins in the first few games.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Portland is abusing us on the boards. 23 to 14 and they have 9 off rebounds.


----------



## penzias

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*



Cornholio said:


> http://www.justin.tv/lev_20
> 
> I'm seeing if that works.


Guess this one or this one are better.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Charles is right. This game is boring, I want defense!!


----------



## penzias

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

You won't see much defense in a blazers game, at least not until Oden come back.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*



penzias said:


> You won't see much defense in a blazers game, at least not until Oden come back.


That's the problem. We're playing your way instead of imposing ours.

We have Crazy Pills, damnit! You guys shouldn't be shooting 50+%! :azdaja:


Shane can't get healthy soon enough.


----------



## hroz

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Not a good start.............


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

This team is frustrating...


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Put Chuck on LaMarcus, Adelman.


----------



## Basel

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Looks like we're in for a good finish.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Down 6 again...

EDIT: Down 3


----------



## Basel

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

No Rockets player currently has more than 4 rebounds...


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

This is a really ugly game right now. Yao is terrible today.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

:thumbdown:


----------



## darkballa

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

I dunno what the hell is wrong with Barry. I dont get to see too much of him but...is he really this bad at defense? it's horrible.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Down 10 with ten minutes to go...let's see what we can do.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*



darkballa said:


> I dunno what the hell is wrong with Barry. I dont get to see too much of him but...is he really this bad at defense? it's horrible.


He's old, Roy and Fernandez are better. No other explanation. :|


----------



## Basel

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Rockets need to score, and fast.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Grab the ****ing rebound!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkballa

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

2min left and were down by 5. This is embarassing.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

I thought we were going to see an angry Yao tonight, but on the very 1st play he got blocked.

Tied game, by the way.


----------



## hroz

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Okay nows the time to make a name for yoursel.

PS kudos to Aaron. Smallest guy on the floor and he gets the rebound


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

OT: Everyone can use custom avatars now (120x120).


----------



## hroz

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

**** **** ****


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

****. 4 seconds to make a shot.


----------



## Basel

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Blazers with the chance to win now...

What a terrible shot by Artest.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Clutch defense by Ron :yay:


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Great play by Artest.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Overtime?! man, I need to sleep.


----------



## hroz

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Okay OT it is................


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

We're going to overtime. This is bad for my Chemistry test tomorrow.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Chuck: 1 bad play followed by two great ones.


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Uh oh Hayes. But great effort by Hayes. He's the man. Hope he's alright.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

We're not the Houston Rockets if we don't have injuries.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Carl Landry!!!


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Artest nearly fell on that play.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*



gi0rdun said:


> Artest nearly fell on that play.


Roy has been abusing him with those crossovers.


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Damn. Go Mac!


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Oh no Aldridge is hitting his free throws.


----------



## hroz

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Same place we were at the end of the 4th............


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Tied game again.


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

DAMN! Roy!!!


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Attack the basket....


----------



## hroz

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Damn you Brandon Roy


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Wow.. Houston gave Roy that shot.. Artest and I think McGrady just tripped over each other..

TO Houston. Hope this goes Double OT!!


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Yao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Yao Ming!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Yao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hroz

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Yao turns up

And1?????


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

That's the Yao we love!!!


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Yao is the man!!! I would've said this earlier but there's a stupid 1 minute limit.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Bayless' face :laugh:


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

What The Hell!?


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Holy ****!!

Brandon Roy just ****ed you up.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

No ****ing way.........


----------



## hroz

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

WOW .08

Brandon Roy I hate you


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

It's good....****!


----------



## hroz

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

NO ******* way. I cant believe it. 

That hurt.


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Damn that was a crazy *** shot. Could've have done anything better.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Wow, did TMac get caught on a good screen or something? You guys were way too late closing that out on a .8 shot..


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

****ing Kevin Pritchard, Brandon Roy was supposed to be a Rocket.


----------



## Blue

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Damn, Roy just ****ted on you guys.....


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Wow, did TMac get caught on a good screen or something? You guys were way too late closing that out on a .8 shot..


Artest was guarding him, I think...at least trying.


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Damn that really hurt.


----------



## Cris

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Well that is a terrible way to lose, but you guys still played well. Nothing to do about that shot.


----------



## hroz

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

4 from 16.
Then hits those two shots to end it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*



Cornholio said:


> Artest was guarding him, I think...at least trying.


I just caught the replay on TNT, it was definately TMac. No screen or anything, Roy just ran out at thee whistle and TMac took a second to react.. Its a lucky shot by Roy, but that was pretty poor defence for a 0.8 second shot (ie. immediate close-out needed).

Barkley is ripping the clutch defence a bit.


----------



## Cornholio

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Off to LA, now. I hope Yao owns Kaman.


----------



## hroz

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Far out TMAC just didnt see him run forward.........


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Oh well it was a good game. Came back down from 10 down, T-Mac played really well, Chuck proved why he's still on the team (even though he got injured) Ron Artest with a huge defensive play, it goes into overtime, T-Mac clutches things up, Brandon Roy hits what people thought were a game winner but Yao goes for an AND1 on the other end then Brandon Roy takes the miracle 3.


----------



## hroz

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

WOW ****ty feeling


----------



## hroz

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

PS why was TMAC guarding ROY. Ron is our best defender(with Batman out(even then its close)) he shouldhave been on Roy. Who else did the Rockets think was going to take the shot????????


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

lol...loved reading the evolution of the 4th quarter on here


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

^ Agreed with that. Artest is a much quicker defender (in terms of awareness which is especially important here), and much craftier too (knows where he can put his hands without fouling). Don't see why he was on Travis Outlaw..

Anyway, it was an excellent game (or atleast Q4 and OT, didn't catch the earlier part). Great ending and great performances in the clutch. Miracle shot by Roy.

I wouldn't worry too much about it. Keep ya head up. :yes:


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

:banghead::hurl:


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

The last 2 secs were just unreal


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*



NewAgeBaller said:


> I just caught the replay on TNT, it was definately TMac. No screen or anything, Roy just ran out at thee whistle and TMac took a second to react.. Its a lucky shot by Roy, but that was pretty poor defence for a 0.8 second shot (ie. immediate close-out needed).
> 
> Barkley is ripping the clutch defence a bit.


it was worse than taking too long to react. roy went to get the ball and tmac just watched him and pointed and then tried to recover. not sure what he was thinking.

and how does barkley always talk so much about defense when he barely played any defense at all himself?


----------



## Blue

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*



rocketeer said:


> it was worse than taking too long to react. roy went to get the ball and tmac just watched him and pointed and then tried to recover. not sure what he was thinking.
> 
> and how does barkley always talk so much about defense *when he barely played any defense at all himself?*




wasn't Barkley a damn good shotblocker for his size/position? I thought he was like a rich mans Shawn Marion or somethin....


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*



Blue Magic said:


> wasn't Barkley a damn good shotblocker for his size/position? I thought he was like a rich mans Shawn Marion or somethin....


.8 blocks per game for his career. not that that is really a good indicator of defense, but no.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*



Blue Magic said:


> wasn't Barkley a damn good shotblocker for his size/position? I thought he was like a rich mans Shawn Marion or somethin....


He has that one highlight that seems to appear on every other 90's-themed mix, where he blocks two shots in a row. But other than that one play he did nothing on defense.


----------



## jdiggidy

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

Wow, didn't see the game and only found out the score this morning. Seems from the bloggers that Yao still has found is NADS yet. Very uninspiring game. I will try to be the optimist and say that this team is still trying to gel.

Hope Battier gets back into the rotation soon. The 610 night shift guys don't anticipate this roster being the roster we have come playoff time. They think Deke will be back but, there are questions regarding the height at the PF position. Not sure what will come of that.


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*



hroz said:


> PS why was TMAC guarding ROY. Ron is our best defender(with Batman out(even then its close)) he shouldhave been on Roy. Who else did the Rockets think was going to take the shot????????





NewAgeBaller said:


> ^ Agreed with that. Artest is a much quicker defender (in terms of awareness which is especially important here), and much craftier too (knows where he can put his hands without fouling). Don't see why he was on Travis Outlaw..
> 
> Anyway, it was an excellent game (or atleast Q4 and OT, didn't catch the earlier part). Great ending and great performances in the clutch. Miracle shot by Roy.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about it. Keep ya head up. :yes:


Brandon Roy was having an off night and Outlaw has been pretty clutch for the Blazers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2Z4nxdjpnE


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*



Cornholio said:


> PS: HayesFan, two.


Whooo hooo! Thank you... now I have to catch up on the rest of the thread from last night


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

It's so fun reading the roller coaster ride on here after the fact.

Not that it matters because the NBA isn't going to do anything about it, but check out the two pictures on my post at my blog today. 

That clock wasn't turned on until he released it... so of course it's going to count if it's good.

He had time to catch, jumpstop, turn, square and shot. No way that was .8 seconds.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

I cant believe I missed this game last night. Damn work.

What made my day start off like crap though, was seeing roys shot on sports center this morning. That hurt


----------



## Legend-Like

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*

When Yao finally makes a clutch shot, we somehow lose the game but I gotta give some props to Brandon Roy.

Watching the game live, it sure didnt look like Roy got that off in .8 secs.


----------



## B-Roy

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*



> The Rockets wondered if he had some favorable timekeeping as well; though four different people (all three officials and the clock operator) can start the clock, it appeared it started late.
> 
> However, on Friday the league office -- with sophisticated tools at its disposal -- said its review concluded the shot took just under 0.8 seconds. To be exact, it took 23 frames, each of which takes a third of a second.


Daily Dime.


----------



## hroz

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*



> The Rockets wondered if he had some favorable timekeeping as well; though four different people (all three officials and the clock operator) can start the clock, it appeared it started late.
> 
> However, on Friday the league office -- with sophisticated tools at its disposal -- said its review concluded the shot took just under 0.8 seconds. To be exact, *it took 23 frames, each of which takes a third of a second.*


If each frame is a third of a second.The shot would take 7.67 seconds.

There was a miss type there. How long each frame takes will be interesting.


----------



## B-Roy

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*



hroz said:


> If each frame is a third of a second.The shot would take 7.67 seconds.
> 
> There was a miss type there. How long each frame takes will be interesting.


It's obviously a typo, and has been edited. Each frame is 1/30th of a second.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: [Regular Season Game 5] Houston Rockets @ Portland Trail Blazers*



gi0rdun said:


> Brandon Roy was having an off night and Outlaw has been pretty clutch for the Blazers.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2Z4nxdjpnE


I know, but I'd still take my chances. Its 0.8 seconds, Roy is the Blazers #1 and had just made a clutch fade-away jumper (previous possession). Barkley was saying how "everyone knows the balls going to Roy" and I still agree with that - regardless of his % for the night, he's still their #1 option.


----------

